# Clone HDD to .ISO or similar.



## slyfox2151 (Nov 26, 2010)

hello..


after some software that will clone/copy the Whole HDD/partition to a file i can store on my raid array.


its in ext3/ext4 FS, 36.6GB


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2010)

You'll want Paragon Hard Disc Manager 2010. I use this and it's a fantastic program, full of features, including the sort of backups/disc images you're after.

Just go to the website and choose the right version for you.

www.paragon-software.com


----------



## AsRock (Nov 26, 2010)

If any of those HDDs are WD's try the free version of Acronis from their site. Which has a compression option too.


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2010)

AsRock, how does the brand of drive make any difference to the use of Acronis?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hard disk manager is working just fine 

ty.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 26, 2010)

I use Acronis.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've used both Acronis and Paragon software and have to say that I like both of them very much.  I've never used Macrium Reflect but I've heard good things about their free (not a trial) version.


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2010)

This Macrium sounds like it's worth trying. I'm always after alternative utilities, as they may get you out of holes that another one can't.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 26, 2010)

qubit said:


> AsRock, how does the brand of drive make any difference to the use of Acronis?



It doesn't, it is just free if you have a WD drive.


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It doesn't, it is just free if you have a WD drive.



Thankyou, now it makes sense.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes what newtekie1 said .



qubit said:


> AsRock, how does the brand of drive make any difference to the use of Acronis?



It's freeware with a Western Digital HDD running in the system..


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 26, 2010)

I like Norton Ghost by Symantec.
http://us.norton.com/ghost


----------



## pigulici (Nov 26, 2010)

I use clonezilla


----------



## Chewy (Feb 15, 2011)

I just used Acronis.

1) right click drive. 
2) Clone basic disc. 

Sorry to bring up an old topic but I think I did this right.. can anyone confirm? The clone drive just looks kinda plain. It would be nice to know 100%

The drive is labeled: HDDRECOVERY (K: )


----------

